# local team?



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

I have been looking online. I have found one in East LA, a few in SD and one up in Riverside, San Bernardino; but none in my local area! I live in Orange County in Socal. All of those above places are atleast 2+ hours away.
I have visited this site : http://www.sarinfo.bc.ca/Canine.htm and went through the list.

Anyone know of some other sites with one possibly local to my area? Thxs.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I don't know anything about any California teams but 2 plus hours is not atypical - I would contact folks on some of the other teams and see if they can point you to one closer to you.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Nancy Jocoy said:


> I don't know anything about any California teams but 2 plus hours is not atypical - I would contact folks on some of the other teams and see if they can point you to one closer to you.


send you a pm


----------



## Melody Greba (Oct 4, 2007)

Visit this site for local teams in your area.
http://www.sar-info.com/modules.php?name=Web_Links&l_op=viewlink&cid=2&min=20&orderby=titleA&show=10


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Melody Greba said:


> Visit this site for local teams in your area.
> http://www.sar-info.com/modules.php?name=Web_Links&l_op=viewlink&cid=2&min=20&orderby=titleA&show=10


I just saw your comment... i guess I should check back more often to my threads. thanks looking @ the site now!!

The CARDA's site is have massive problems... anyone have an email address that I could send questions to for them?-thxs


----------

